# If you could only have 10 calibers.



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

I was reading over on another forum and ran across a thread that gave the following senerio.

You must pick 10 cartridges and the rifles to chamber them in to hunt every species of game in the world. Once you buy your 10 calibers/rifles, you can never buy another rifle again so choose wisely.

Remember to tell the caliber, manufacture, model and proposed use.

Thought it might be fun to get this started here.

My picks:

.22 LR, Ruger 10/22, small game, squirrel and rabbit

.17 HMR, Ruger 77/17, small game, light varmint gun

.22-250, Remington 700 VSF, dedicated varmint/coyote rifle

.243, Remington 700 BDL, varmint, antelope

.30-06, Remington 7400, all around, deer, elk, black bear

.300 WBY Mag, Weatherby Mark V, all around long range rifle, deer, elk, bear, small African game

.375 H&H, Ruger M77 Safari, Grizzly, Medium African game

.35 Whelen, Remington 7400 carbine, Brush gun

.45/70, Marlin 1895G, Brush gun, Back-up gun, any big mean stuff that needs to be stopped

.458 Lott, Ruger M77 Safari, Big African game


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Interesting............ :sniper:

My 10 would be.

1) 22 rf Winchester model 61 open sights. Small game
2) 22rf Ruger 10/22 Small game
3) 223 Howa Bolt lt wt sporter. Varmits.
4) 22-250 Remington 700 Bolt med wt. med hvy barrel Varmits.
5) 6MM Rem 700 lt wt sporter. Large varmits, small deer.
6) 25-06 Custon Montana Bolt med wt med hvy barrel, big deer
7) 270 Custon Remington 700 Bolt lt wt sporter, big deer
8) 30/30 Marlin 336T with scope, deer and small bear.
9) 300 Win Mag Bolt, Elk, Moose, med Bear.
10) 458 Win Mag Bolt, Africa and Kodiak Bear

Hey I don't like this game I need more heaters........
:sniper:

I want a 17 HMR, I need My new 308 project, I need my old 270 with a med hwy 24 inch barrel, my Winchester 94 made in 1949. 7x57 Czec Bruno Mauser 98., 243 in Ruger No. 1,

O well as my wife says "at your age you don't need another gun"


----------



## canadianmoose (Jul 30, 2006)

well no need for 10

.22 for grouse and rabbit

30-06 for everything else.

maybe a .338 if i was to ever to go grizzlie hunting or affrican game hunting
and maybe a 22-250 if i wanted to varmint hunt


----------



## xHogHunter (Oct 25, 2005)

1: .17HMR
2: .22-250
3: .243
4: .270
5: 30-06
6: 338-06

Thats all folks!


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

.22 Win mag/ Ruger 10/22 Small game/varmint walking rifle
.223 remington/ model 7 CDL take up slack of 22 mag up to small deer.
.243 Winchester/Winchester 70 featherweight/ Deer and heavy varmint work
.7mm-08/ Deer/ black bear/ Remington 700 CDL
.7mm rem mag to add range to the former/ Browning Bar safari
.325 WSM/ Moose, bear, elk/ Winchester 70 Coyote
.458 Win Mag for that roug elephant. Ruger #1 single shot
.5.56mm/for quick follow up shots/ AR-15 Bushmaster
Well I guess thats all I need 8, see I dont ask for much :lol:


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

only 10 that is not fair. These are like golf clubs. Each one fits a need. Granted golfers do not need as many as we do but they have quite a few clubs to chose from also. We normally do not carry more than 2 with us at any time unlike golfers. 

We have stuff for short range, midrange, long range, extreme range. Everyone knows that you need many different rifles and hand guns.

Can we have other rifles that we do not hunt or shoot critters with? If not... I will not finish the "communist" comment I was going to put there. :wink:

In order to speed up the wait time for death row inmates, Texas added death by roundhouse kicks to the list of acceptable methods of execution. The wait has gone down from 7 years to before you step out of the courthouse.

Now only if they would put last meals back on their webpage.
http://www.tdcj.state.tx.us/stat/deathrow.htm They took it off because of some group that was saying something about SAND, also flaps. If you do not get it PM me.


----------



## Albertahunter (Oct 25, 2005)

.22, 17hmr, 22-250, 25-06, 270, 300 win mag, 338 ultra mag, 378wby mag, 460wby mag, 50 bmg.


----------



## Scooter (Nov 4, 2005)

Ten rifles and calibers that all I hope I wouldn't have to do that anytime soon and I would be heart broken if I ever had to do without my 45's. But here it goes.
1) 22lr Ruger 10/22 all fancied up of coarse!
2) 22-250 Remington 700 Light Varmint rifle
3) 22-220 Custom built Remington 700 heavy barrel and all the trimmings
4) 6.5x55 AI Custom 700 built light and compact (mountain rifle)
5) 6.5-06 Custom 700 medium weight rifle good all around rifle
6) .264WM Custom 700 medium heavy rifle it will cover some ground (endorsed by AT&T it will reach ount and touch em)
7) .300 Dakota custom 700 same to better balistics as 300 weatherby shorter barrel and lighter rifle. African plains game and such
8) .338 RUM Custom 700 big bear and moose rifle with elk thrown in once and a while
9) .375 H&H Custom 700 good for big cats and other similar dangerous game
10) .500 NE Custom double rifle for hunting cape buffalo and paciderms of enormous proportions

That will round out my list of ten rifles and calibers that will suite me for everything from mice to elephants.


----------



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

.17 HMR-Savage 93R, scope sighted critter gitter
.22 WMR-Taurus model 72 carbine, iron sighted bigger critter gitter
.22 LR-Browning Buckmark pistol-gotta have a rimfire pistol when carrying a big game rifle.
.223 Rem.-Savage model 10 tacticle, long range ground squirell greaser
25-06 Rem.-Mauser 98, predators and medium game at long range
.270 WSM-mod. 70 Win., big deer at long range
30-06 sporterized 03A1 Springfield, perfect hog gun,get ammo anywhere
.338 Win. mag.-pre '64 mod. 70 Win. THE perfect elk gun
.44 Rem. mag-S&W 629 CL DX revolver, always need a heavy handgun,espesialy when rimfireing where clawed critters live.
.45-110 Sharpes-model 1874, moose, big bear........pretty much anything on any continent.

ECV chapter 58, WHAT SAY THE BRETHERN?!?!?!


----------



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

Oh what the heck, I know we're only allowed 10 but if I could have one more it would be a Barret semiauto .50 BMG. But I live in California and SOMEBODY thinks we shouldent have them, thanks alot governor Schwartzeneger!!!! The really cappy part is that not one crime has been commited with one, but for some reason I can't have one.

ECV chapter 58, WHAT SAY THE BRETHEREN?!?!?!?!


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

Jeez I can only afford to keep 4 guns  I have

.22LR Winchester Model 94 - ptarmigan, rabbits
.410 Brasilia Arms Co. single shot -ruffed grouse for the pot
12 ga. Browning Citori - for the good stuff
270 Remington Model 700 lefthand - caribou, deer, moose

The only other guns I ever owned:

.22 Cooey single shot
12 ga 870 Wingmaster
243 Parker Hale

The only new gun I will someday buy - a nice light 20 ga. O/U when the 12 ga Citori gets too heavy to carry!!


----------



## Chestnut (Aug 9, 2006)

I feel that I need to add only two or three guns to be well rounded

I have:
10/22 .22lr
H&R Handi-Rifle .223
Turk. Mauser .25/06
Rem. 81 .300 Savage (been in the family for 4 generations)
Turk. Mauser 8mm cut down (brush gun)

I'd like to add:
Rem. 700 (any grade) .375 H&H
CZ 550 in .458 Lott
Anything in 50BMG, just because


----------



## Chestnut (Aug 9, 2006)

Wait, I forgot one! AR-15 in .50 Beowulf! :sniper:


----------



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

Hey Chestnut, I've got an 81 in .300 savage too. I love that thing!!! 
If you're intrested in a good load to try in it, I use 40gr. of IMR-4064 behind hornady BTSP interlocks. Its a bit slower than factory ammo but in my 81 and a buddy's Sav. 99 it produces great accuracy. Got any loads I should try?

WHAT SAY THE BRETHEREN?!?!?!


----------



## Chestnut (Aug 9, 2006)

Thanks for the recipee. Unfortunantly, I don't have dies for the .300 Savage yet. It's been on the list for a while, but other stuff keeps popping up. (Going back to college, new career, kids, etc)


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

1. 17HM2 in NEF single shot
2. 22lr in marlin 39a
3. 222 rem in old rem 722
4. 257 ackley improved built on ruger m77 and shaw barrel
5. 270 win in model 54 winchester
6. 300 win mag in pre-64 model 70 winchester
7. 20 ga. winchester 1200
8. 12 ga. winchester model 12
9. 12 ga. 3 1/2 in. in browning citori
10. .410 ga. in old stevens hammerless single shot

That about covers it for me, although have others, old 303 british, sks, etc.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

1. Kimber 82 22LR small close varmints 
2. S&W 41 22LR to keep my wife interrested in shooting
3. Kimber 84 .223 for close prairie dogs 
4. Rem 700 VSSF 22-250 for the rest of the prairie dogs
5. Kimber Montana .243 Pickup rifle, all purpose
6. Win 70 SS Classic FWT .270 Deer, Must wear a McMillan
7. Win 70 SS Classic 300 Win Mag Deer/Elk Must also wear a McMillan
8. Win 70 SS Classic 35 RUM (a custom I'm considering for no good reason), McMillan, or maybe a HS to bring the weight up and make the recoil tolerable
9. Win 70 SS Classic 375H&H elk/bears/african stuff In an HS-precision to bring the weight up
10. Rem Model 7 SS 308, just to have something nice and light that shoots 308.

Some of them I have, some of them I want.

:strapped:


----------



## swift (Jun 4, 2004)

ruger 10/22 in 22LR Practice and plinking
22/250 Weatherby predator master Coyote/Fox
220 swift remington 700 heavy barrel prarie dogs/ground hogs
243 win browning A bolt micro hunter antelope/coyote
7mm rem mag Magnum research mountain eagle Deer/antelope/sheep
Remington 788 308 win Black bear/ Deer
Weatherby Mark V custom deluxe 340 Weatherby mag Elk/Moose/grizzly
T/C Encore 416 rigby Dangerous game
Weatherby Mark V 460 Wby Mag Very dangerous game
Tauras Raging Bull 454 Casull Cougar


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

1. Ruger 10/22 - Small game
2. 22-250 tika or rem - varmits
3. 243. Browning a bolt - light deer and antelope
4. 7mm Rem Mag Tika - All around
5. .50 TC Omega Muzz - Deer, bear
6. 375 H and H - Africa and Grizz
7. .338 Lupa - Africa and Grizz
8. .22 Berretta Neos - Plinker
9. .40 CZ P-40
10. .480 Ruger Red Hawk.....deer pistol


----------



## Roadapple Red (Sep 2, 2006)

I noticed only one person listed the .308. That seems unusual to me. Any comments?


----------



## Bubba w/a 45/70 (Jul 31, 2006)

I'll play...

.22LR
.22Mag
.223 Rem
.357 Mag/38 Spec
.308 Win
45/70 Govt
12 gauge

Well, that is seven, the ones I have. Now if I needed to add to make the list "10".

257 Roberts AI or a 25/06 AI
38/55 for less recoil at gong matches and a nice mid range hunting caliber
50 BMG (just because everyone else thinks they need it too  )


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

Ten rifles (Actually nine and one shotgun):

1- Henry H001, lever action, .22 LR, open sights, small game.
2- Savage model 93G, bolt-action, .22 Mag, small/medium game, varmints
3- Remington 870, 12-gauge pump-action, bead front sight, small game/anything else (not much can stand up to almost two ounces of lead and/or copper)
4- Uberti falling-block, single-shot 1885 Highwall, .30-30, open sights/see-through scope mounts with a Burris Short Mag scope, small/medium game.
5- Uberti falling-block, single-shot 1885 Highwall, .338 Win Mag, open sights, large/dangerous game.
6- Marlin 336A, lever action, .30-30, open sights, brush gun, medium game.
7- Marlin 1895G, lever action, .45/70, open sights, brush gun, medium/large/dangerous game.
8- Ruger Magnum Rifle, bolt-action, .30-06, open sights, long-range medium/large/dangerous game.
9- M40A3 Sniper Rifle, bolt-action, .308 Win., Schmidt & Bender 3-12 X 50 Police Marksman LP II Sniper Scope, long-range, medium/large game.
10- AK-47, Semi-Auto, 7.62 X 39 mm, open sights, small/medium/large game, defense.

One Carbine:
1- Ruger Deerfield .44 Magnum Carbine, open-sights, small/medium game, brush gun.

Smaller guns:

1- My Rossi .357 Magnum revolver, SA/DA, 6" stainless-steel barrel, open sights, small/medium game.
2- Taurus .22 Revolver, SA/DA, 5" barrel, open sights, small game.
3- Glock 19 or 23 in 9mm, .40 S&W, or .357 Sig, because I said so.

And, of course, my .50 BMG Sniper Rifle, Elaine, because for some reason knowing that a 500-700 yard shot is absolutely no problem is just an all-around good thing.

:sniper: :sniper: :sniper:


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Alright, I'll play too.

Too much overlap if I pick 10, so how about this.....

22lr for obvious reasons
.223 Rem for everything non-edible that I can't reach with the 22lr
.25/06 for non-edibles too far for the .223, and all edible critters I can get out of the bush in one piece
.338 Win mag for all critters that take more than one trip to get out
12 ga. shotgun to keep bears away from me and people away from the rest of my guns, and the occasional flying fowl.

If I have to have 10, give me 5 more 22lr's

If I can only have one, make it a .30/06. I can't believe it took me almost 30 years to realize what an awesome round it really is.

Having said all that, I could hunt the lower 48 for the rest of my life with only my switch-barrel 700 with the .284 Win barrel on it, and be perfectly content............but why on earth would I want to do that?!


----------



## sheephunter (Sep 7, 2006)

#1- 22 LR Vorie semi auto for small game
#2- savage mdl 10 LH 223 rem varmits
#3- Sweet 16 browning just because
#4- 6.5x55 custom mountain rifle (getting 3250 fps with 120 gr Nosler BT)
#5- 300 Wby Mark V synthetic 
#6- 338 win mag Sako custom
#7- 450 nitro express SxS (great gopher gun)
#8- 12ga barrles for 450 nitro Does that count for a choice?
#9- Ithica O/U 20 ga with 410 & 28 ga barrels
#10- CVA Optima 50 cal Muzzel loader

My wife would be happy if this was all I had oh well say lavee
M


----------



## DrHenley (Sep 5, 2006)

Remington 7400 said:


> You must pick 10 cartridges and the rifles to chamber them in to hunt every species of game in the world. Once you buy your 10 calibers/rifles, you can never buy another rifle again so choose wisely.
> 
> Remember to tell the caliber, manufacture, model and proposed use.


22 LR, BSA Martini 1215, for squirrel hunting and other small critters at under 100 yards









22 Hornet, Browning 1885 Low Wall, for varmints up to 200 yards and for fun









264 RLB, Ruger #3, ultralight rifle for everything from varmints to deer at medium range.









260 Remington, Browning 1885 Low Wall, light rifle for everything from varmints to deer at long range









25-06, Ruger #1, heavy rifle for everything from varmints to deer at long range.









30-06, Browning B78, for everything from deer to kudu at up to 300 yards.









45-70, Sharps Cavalry Carbine, for animals up to 1500 pounds in heavy brush









375 H&H Mag, T/C Encore, for the sorta big stuff. 









458 Lott, Ruger #1, for the *REALLY BIG* stuff









Did I mention that I like underlever single shots? 

Let's round it out with a handgun...

45 Colt, Ruger Super Blackhawk Hunter, deer sized critters at under 40 yards, and backup gun for dangerous game.


----------



## HERSHEY_VOLS_22 (Sep 5, 2006)

People said:


> only 10 that is not fair. These are like golf clubs. Each one fits a need. Granted golfers do not need as many as we do but they have quite a few clubs to chose from also. We normally do not carry more than 2 with us at any time unlike golfers.


Golf clubs...I read a book about the best marine sniper and they said that.
1 30-06
2 308
3 .22lr
4 12ga
5 .223
6 .45 pistol
7 .458 revolver
8 .50 bmg  
9 .17 hmr
10 .22 wmr


----------



## DrHenley (Sep 5, 2006)

Hershey, you're supposed to tell what game you will be using your rifles to hunt. Whatcha gonna hunt with that 50 BMG, Brontosaurus?


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

DrHenley the 50 BMG is a great gun for shooting Deer, Antelope, Elk... You know stuff that you can shoot with any other rifle. The sad fact is ND does not allow you to use it any more.

It is not your normal walking around gun but it is sure fun.

The famous Dr. Marten Steel-Toed Boot was a vain effort to duplicate Chuck Norris' foot.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

People we need to invent a .49.....that way it would be legal. I would like to know the REAL reason they won't allow a .50 to be used. I think the law is a bad one. IMO there is no reason not to allow it's use.

Sorry guys I just wanted to add that.........


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

A .50 for deer? That kinda sounds a bit over kill to me, IMHO. I have looked and have not seen any bullets but tracers and FMJ for a .50. I kinda think that might be a reason that a .50 is not allowed. Ya it would do massive damage but FMJ cannot be used for deer here in ND. If they were I would have kept the .222 I sold and just shot FMJ though it.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Invector said:


> A .50 for deer? That kinda sounds a bit over kill to me, IMHO. I have looked and have not seen any bullets but tracers and FMJ for a .50. I kinda think that might be a reason that a .50 is not allowed. Ya it would do massive damage but FMJ cannot be used for deer here in ND. If they were I would have kept the .222 I sold and just shot FMJ though it.


 :eyeroll: Nevermind Invector.....once again I don't have the energy.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Invector, it's not that you need a 50 for deer, or anything else for that matter. The problem is that another small part of our 2nd ammendment freedom is infringed upon. What will happen next is you will have to go through a class III weapons dealer to get a 50. That background check is somewhere between $300 and $500, I can't remember exact pricing. This is the same sort of background check you must go through to legally own a full-auto gun or a silencer/suppressor. In ND anyone who can legally own a firearm, can legally own a full-auto, or a silencer/suppressor. Many think they are illegal, they are not. They are however expensive because of the $300-$500 background check on top of whatever the piece is going to cost you. I have had the privilage of shooting a 50 for an afternoon and they are fun!! The one I shot we were shooting at 600yds and it's amazing what the rifle can do at roughly 1/3 of a mile. A 50 is definately on my "must have" list whether I can hunt with it or not. If nothing else it serves as an outstanding way to clear out a rifle range so you can have it all to yourself. The blast out of the muzzle-break will drive most sane people away within 5 shots.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Thanks Horsager!! :beer:


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

This discussion , except for the big .50 divergence, reminds me of an article on this subject by the late, great, Jack O'Conner. He started his article by saying - "Lets face it, we could all get by just fine with a .22LR, a 30-06. and a 12 guage, but if we did, what would gun writers write about, and how would hunters and shooters ever be able to dream??" 
My 10 include most of the popular ones mentioned in various posts, so nothing new to add. 
And Horsager, I agree, the big .50 is a hoot to shoot, and I'm not aware of any banks being robbed or crimes committed with them. No reason for them not to be legal and possessed by law abiding individuals! Safe to shoot, as long as you have an appropriate backstop. Great fun, but I agree they should not be used for hunting, like fully automatic weapons.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

why should the 50 BMG not be used for hunting of large game?


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

:withstupid: I've often wondered that myself. Especially in Africa, whats the point in getting close with the big slow traditional safari rifles when you could snipe from a safe distace of 1/2 mile away? :sniper:


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

I guess I'd say two things - Fair Chase and safety.
I wouldn't want to be within 2 or 3 miles downrange of a .50 if someone were hunting with them. Every .50 owner I've met have all said they insist on an absolutely safe place to shoot with a 3 mile "ricochet area" behind and to the side.
Fair Chase - somehow sniping something at a mile wouldn't sit well with most hunters, and especially with the non hunters. The 90% of the population that have no strong feelings pro or con. The ones who ultimately will decided whether hunting will continue into the future or not, whether we like it or not! The antis will always be anti no matter what we do, but it's the huge middle ground people that I worry about and would hate to alienate.

But the .50's are sure fun to shoot, like fully automatic weapons!


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

you are right anti gun crazies are anti gun. No matter what we do will change their minds. Heck even if Red Dawn happened they would still be anti gun. Most shooters that have the 50 do want to shoot a critter at one mile. I for one want to shoot one at that far but will not because I know I can not gaurente a clean kill at that distance. 1,000 yds is doable. Granted you have to know the wind distance angle and soforth. 
I guess the main question is what is the diference between shooting a 50 cal out to 1,000 versus a 300 win mag? 
Fair chase does that mean we have to chase down the deer and then gun them down? Heck no we all know that. Most everyone on this board knows I like to shoot long distance. It is very hard to get a deer to stand still long enough wayout there and where your bullet will land and stick.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

> Fair Chase - somehow sniping something at a mile wouldn't sit well with most hunters,


That is purely speculation HH, purely speculation. In fact, I bet you would find a large percentage of hunters that would agree with people, Horsager, and I. More so than not&#8230;.I bet. Of course that also is purely speculation. :wink



> and especially with the non hunters.


That's why we have sites like this....to educate the uneducate, inform the uninformed, and most importantly.....explain why topics such as this are misunderstood.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

> A .50 for deer? That kinda sounds a bit over kill to me, IMHO. I have looked and have not seen any bullets but tracers and FMJ for a .50. I kinda think that might be a reason that a .50 is not allowed. Ya it would do massive damage but FMJ cannot be used for deer here in ND.


Hornady offers their A MAX in .50 cal, seems like it is 510 grain(?)


----------

